# Skateboarding in KL? Son attending University in KL



## Mad Hatter (Nov 2, 2012)

My son in U.S.A. is planning to attend university in Brickfield area of KL starting in April. He is big into skateboarding, particularly long boarding. Anyone know how prevalent this is in KL and what areas? 

He was wondering if it is socially acceptable and about areas. Thanks for any info.


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

I have seen kids with skateboards walking around the KLCC area but not sure where they actually skate...


----------

